# Two Batteries Hooked Up In Series



## Great Lakes camper

Does anybody know how I would go about hooking up 2 12v batteries to my outback 28BHS. Can I simply run a wire between the 2 batteries, or will that feed the camper with 24v?


----------



## Dan Borer

You want to hook the batteries in parallel. Run a jumper cable from the Positive to the Positive and another from the Negative to the Negative. You can hook up the trailer cables to the proper terminals on one of the batteries. Connecting in Parallel keeps the voltage at 12 volts while adding the amp capacity together. The voltage is added together when connecting in series while the amperage remains the same.


----------



## thefulminator




----------



## Great Lakes camper

That's simple enough. Thanks a lot!


----------



## BoaterDan

The only remaining question is where do you find those 210AH 12v batteries in the diagram?


----------



## Great Lakes camper

BoaterDan said:


> The only remaining question is where do you find those 210AH 12v batteries in the diagram?


What is a 210AH 12v battery? Do I need a special type of battery do hook them up in parallel like the diagram? Also does it matter if they are a different group battery?


----------



## Nathan

AH is just the amount of energy stored in the battery. Typically you want to connect two of the same type and same age batteries for the best performance. Otherwise the weaker battery will be leaching off of the stronger one and reduce your benefit. Have you read the 12V side of life? It's very informative.


----------



## hautevue

Note: NEVER connect two (or more) 12 volt batteries in series in your TT. You will destroy a lot of sensitive stuff, like your tv, reefer, power converter, inside lights if any are on, furnace if on, and so forth.

Voltage is additive when batteries are connected in series. Thus two 12 volt batts in series presents 24 volts to the equipment. Disaster.

When batteries are wired in parallel, the voltage remains at 12 volts (good) and the power available (Amp Hours or AH for short) is increased to the total of the two (or more) batteries. Also good.

(The rules for 6 volt batteries are different. You must connect two six volt batteries in series for your TT to present 12 volts to the equipment.)


----------



## Great Lakes camper

Nathan said:


> AH is just the amount of energy stored in the battery. Typically you want to connect two of the same type and same age batteries for the best performance. Otherwise the weaker battery will be leaching off of the stronger one and reduce your benefit. Have you read the 12V side of life? It's very informative.


After reading your link it sounds like my best bet is a set of 6v golf cart batteries. I will be sure to install a disconnect also, I did not realize it would shorten the life of the battery if it was getting voltage from the converter for prolonged periods. Thanks for the link, I think I will be happier with the 2 6v batteries in series.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BoaterDan said:


> The only remaining question is where do you find those 210AH 12v batteries in the diagram?


Only $446 each..

http://www.solarhome.org/mkbatterysealedagm12v210ahsize4d8a4d.aspx


----------



## thefulminator

12 volt in parallel----------------6 volt in series.


----------



## BoaterDan

Great Lakes camper said:


> The only remaining question is where do you find those 210AH 12v batteries in the diagram?


What is a 210AH 12v battery? Do I need a special type of battery do hook them up in parallel like the diagram? Also does it matter if they are a different group battery?
[/quote]

Sorry for the confusion. It's just that a group 24 12v battery typically has about 85AH, so a 210AH 12v battery would be quite impressive... and expensive, as we've seen.


----------

